# Arkham Asylum 2019 (Party Decorations)



## Jaurhead (Dec 6, 2018)

Oh my gosh...it's these little details that really make the event for me! I hope your guests appreciate the effort you're going to invest in this - I can't wait to see more!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Love this level of detail! Hope you enjoy the run up to the party, sounds like you have some good plans! Looking forward to pictures of the progress


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

I've started the cell windows... pictures soon!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love it!!!! Cant wait to see more


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

Thank you to everyone for the comments and likes. 

Here is a mock-up of the cell window frame. Take a look and let me know what you think. It's sized for a 8.5X11 photo paper image...


----------



## StageFright32 (Mar 16, 2019)

Great theme and I absolutely love the locks that you did! Such a great detail!! The bars look great, excited to see them with the photos behind


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

You're well on your way to having a house decorated months in advance. Like you, our party days are sometimes the motivation we need to get our house cleaned up. But the work on those locks is quite amazing. We're sure the cell windows will be just as much fun.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Your locks turned out fantastic and love the look of the windows.


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

So I finished all five cell window frames. I've picked four of the images... The Joker, Scarecrow, Harley Quinn, and Poison Ivy. Here are two to give you an idea how they'll look. Let me know what you think.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Love the way that is turning out, should look awesome all together!


----------



## Binxie (Jun 20, 2019)

WOW...WOW...HOLY WOW!!!! This is so incredible, that lock literally looks real!!! Cant wait to see more


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

Here's some more progress. At the entrance to the hallway with the "cells" I wanted to hang a sign. Since these are the most dangerous Batman villains the choice was obvious...










In place...


----------



## justanuthercap (May 13, 2018)

Would love to see what else you've done with this.


----------

